# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St John & U.S. Virgin Islands Travel Forum >  >   Anybody been recently? Daughter in the media business has barter credits at the resort that I can buy for pennies on the dollar.
 > 
 > Looks fine to me for a 5 day pop. Tripadvisor reviews mostly positi

## NYCFred

Anybody been recently? Daughter in the media business has barter credits at the resort that I can buy for pennies on the dollar.

Looks fine to me for a 5 day pop. Tripadvisor reviews mostly positive.

Anyone with recent, FHE?

Thanks

----------


## MIke R

wonderful wonderful place....very upscale..dont hesitate

----------


## JoshA

I was in St. John this past January not at CB. But GO!!!

----------


## andynap

You are asking? Are you serious? Get out of town.

----------


## Jeanette

> Anybody been recently? Daughter in the media business has barter credits at the resort that I can buy for pennies on the dollar.
> 
> Looks fine to me for a 5 day pop. Tripadvisor reviews mostly positive.
> 
> Anyone with recent, FHE?
> 
> Thanks



Fred, I was there ... I think in 2007 or 2008. It is upscale, but in a rustic sort of way - which was Rockefeller's intent.  The beaches are undeveloped and pristine and the best part of the resort.  It is also within 5 minutes of Cruz Bay, which a great, funky little town with wonderful dining.

St. John is the Garden of Eden.  You will love it.

----------


## Tom Armour

Took the family there in 2007 and loved it. Great beaches, some history, hiking, snorkleing. All for pennies on the dollar? You can't go wrong.
Just remember to drive on the left.

----------

